# Plowing Technique Question



## go_cubs (Dec 1, 2004)

A brand newbie here. 

Wondering how you attack a driveway with that big mound of snow at the end from the street plow.

It seems like you would want to push that snow back into the street, by backing into the driveway and then plowing towards the street. Or, does it matter? I guess I'm more worried about getting stuck in that mound before I even start plowing!

I don't have a truck yet, but am considering getting something used. Maybe a little jeep or pick-up. Does it need to be 4WD? I would just be doing my own and maybe a couple of neighbor drives.

Thanks.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Thats a case by case thing because in some areas they can get upset about were you stack the snow. Generally it is safest to leave it on their property somewhere and always on the downwind side of drive (east or south) when ever possible


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Simple, angle the blade towards the curb and spread the pile. There was another thread about this somewhere.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

I am from Buffalo NY and have a 79 Ford F350 4wd with 7'6" western and a 1996 S10 Blazer 4wd with a 6'6" western. I would definitely get 4wd especially if you are considering a smaller truck. I have had a 1984 and 1991 Jeep Cherokee XJ downsize model and they did not handle snow to well in 2wd they were both 4wd. I did not have a plow on them but they are very capable plow vehicles. My S10 does an excellent job on driveways and much easier to maneuver than the F350 for driveways. Three driveways I do I can push in from the street and stack to the side of the end of the drive way, so head toward the garage than angle blade and turn before garage and push off to the side, than back drag the little bit in front of the garage and push off to the side. This also keeps big piles from blocking view when pulling out of driveway. I will be doing my parents this winter and cannot use that method. I will try to come at an angle from middle to left than middle to right to make kind of a " ^" shape in what the street plow left, then back in less chance of getting stuck because I already knocked it down some and reason for 4wd. Then push put into street a couple feet to the side I want to stack. then push it up on there lawn and blend with the street plow berm. Here you cannot push across the street or leave any of your snow in the street. The key is slow and easy do not beat your rig, I always plow in 4wd because its always too late when you get stuck and then try to engage it, push the snow far enough into your stack area so next time you have room, beware of early season and late season soft grass as you will rut it up or get stuck. Wow that was long but a start if you have any more questions ask. The Jeep front end can handle plow weight better than the S10 Blazer, i was actually looking to buy the plow for the Jeep and then the guy gave me a deal on the S10 and plow private sale so thats how I got it.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

If driveways is going to be your focus, think small. A old Jeep CJ would do very nice for this with a 6 1/2 foot plow and about 400lbs or ballast in back too. It would hold up better than a S10 or Ranger too.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

go_cubs said:


> A brand newbie here.
> 
> Wondering how you attack a driveway with that big mound of snow at the end from the street plow.
> 
> ...


You definately need 4WD otherwise you will get stuck. For the end of drive hit it at angles, or backdrag into the street and angle the plow and push it to the curb. Break it up in layers if its real big. Its like shoveling really, throw it around, spread it out and its lighter. Raise the plow about 6" and push the top layer back then bacdrag the rest and work in like that.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

go_cubs said:


> A brand newbie here.
> 
> Wondering how you attack a driveway with that big mound of snow at the end from the street plow.


Things are usually different in the rest of the world than they are here but I just spread it along the side of the street. I imagine you can get in trouble for plowing a public road in most places but no one seems to care here. I push alot of snow to the edge of the road or street (not across it) then push it down the street angled to the ditch until it is all gone.


----------

